# Climatronic on mk2 golf '89



## 4Finger (Feb 17, 2008)

There are mk2 '89.
An electrician CE1

With this scheme









*which connect?*

*Т10а/2
Т10а/3
Т10а/4
Т10а/5
Т10а/7

Т12а/4
Т12а/7
T12a/10
Т12а/12*


----------



## 4Finger (Feb 17, 2008)

Heeeeeelp :banghead:


----------

